# how long it takes from Medical submission to VISA grant??



## SNHaque (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello

can you guys share your time period taken after submitting medical report to grant of VISA???

Thanks!!& Regards
SNHaque


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

SNHaque said:


> Hello
> 
> can you guys share your time period taken after submitting medical report to grant of VISA???
> 
> ...


Hello friend,

It actually varies from one to another, occupation and nationality etc. do matter a lot. One of my friends, who has been working as software engineer has got his visa within 3 weeks following his medical examination. 

So, it varies, however, the ideal time is between 2 weeks and 2 months, according to me.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## SNHaque (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks friend
its been nearly a month already... let see how long it takes....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Varies whether Meds are directly approved or whether meds are referred to MOC.
Usually if there is any irregularity or if you have kids in your applications, meds are referred. In this case, it can take months...


----------



## SNHaque (Sep 5, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> Varies whether Meds are directly approved or whether meds are referred to MOC.
> Usually if there is any irregularity or if you have kids in your applications, meds are referred. In this case, it can take months...


thanks....
meds are approved as i can see it from the tracker....  and I applied myself only..


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

what if the medicals are for newborn baby?


----------



## bil.na (Dec 3, 2014)

SNHaque said:


> Thanks friend
> its been nearly a month already... let see how long it takes....:fingerscrossed:


Hi Haque,

is it now granted, i am also waiting for a month now but no response so far.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Sathiya's comment is most appropriate.
It varies from case to case. From country to country. And medical condition also plays a role in the timing too.


----------



## samra117 (Jan 21, 2015)

I have applied from Pakistan and my application has got kids too .

Its 1 week sofar and waiting , i have also submitted my PCC.

Some one told me that medical has got a validity of 6 months and applicant has to report to australia within this time.


----------



## Andisheh1975 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi guys,
Is there any site to check the processing of our visa?


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi All,

Is it appropriate to call immigration Case Officer to enquire about the status? Secondly how would we get to know that our case is referred?

Humbly request your expert opinions.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi,

Actually you don't need to know if your case has been referred since your concern should only be with the final outcome. And if there's any issue finally, they will surely inform you. Secondly, it's always better to email the CO than call since it also wastes their time along with yours when they are working on tight timelines.. I am not saying this, but immi dept itself prefers to communicate through email. 

Thanks.


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi,

Good day!
Can someone give me an idea about how many days it is taking currently to finalize the medical?

Thanks.


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

In my case,it took 5 days to finalize medical on portal and got PR after 4 days. Have no kids


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

mojmoj said:


> In my case,it took 5 days to finalize medical on portal and got PR after 4 days. Have no kids


Thanks!


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dear seniors,

My Immi Account says 

‘Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.’

However, still upload button for the health check is active. 

This scenario is usual or still should do something on medical.

Thanks in advance

Gsena33


----------



## DevindaG (Sep 3, 2015)

*visa class190 timeline*

I uploaded the PC and medicals yesterday for visa class 190.

This means a CO is already processing my documents yea? 

How long you guys recon itll take for me to get the actual visa granted? and after the visa is granted, how long of a time frame o i have to travel to Aussy within? First visit to me done within an year or 6 months?

Please help

Thanking you all in advance


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

gsena33 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> My Immi Account says
> 
> ...


This is usual and the message indicates that the reports are uploaded. You may also be seeing something like "Clearance provided - no action required" after clicking on "Get Health Details".

Don't worry about the upload button. Also, if you are registered with eMedical, you can check your individual test status using your HAP ID, DOB and LastName here --> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Leonidas1985 (Sep 13, 2016)

Morning All,

Trust you could give me a time frame.

EOI Points: 65 (Early Childhood)
2 Adults and 1 Child (South Africa)
Visa Application on 05/10/2016
Medicals 19/10/2016 - Not Referred

How long do you think it will take to hear about our PR from the date of the Medicals. I understand it is dependant on many factors, but just to get an idea?

Thanking you in Advance


----------

